# "Hospitality Management" vs. "Culinary Arts" (degrees)



## whatchamacallit (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, Sarah here! I just graduated from homeschool high school and I had hoped to attend a not-so-nearby community college (Grand Rapids Community College) to pursue an Associates in Culinary Arts but because of lack of funding I do not believe I will be able to go. I have been offered a considerable amount of federal aid to attend a local community college, however, but they only offer an Associates in "Hospitality Management". I have already taken the only class that they offer in which the students actually go to the kitchen and cook. All the rest of the classes are business and/or management related. 

My question is this: Should I go ahead and enroll in the "Hospitality Management" classes for this fall (I have to complete the two-year degree to be able to claim any of the financial aid) and see what happens over the next two years as far as getting to go to a culinary school? Or should I choose a different subject, perhaps only a one-year (certificate) so that I can use the financial aid money and still plan on attending a culinary school next year? What are the pros and cons of all possiblitites? I plan to meet with an advisor from the local college next week... any questions I should ask him?

Whew! Thanks in advance just for reading all of that!!! -Sarah


----------

